# My first Northern Hawk Owl.



## zombiesniper (Dec 9, 2019)

Now it just needs to come out when the sun is around.




Northern Hawk Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh man, that look! What a cool owl and nice pic. Just realized he's the opposite of your avatar, he's got white on dark.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you.
Didn't notice that it was a negative snowy. lol. As for the look. I have that effect on people.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 9, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> Didn't notice that it was a negative snowy. lol. As for the look. I have that effect on people.



I'm going to my safe space, your look scary me! lol!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 9, 2019)

It looks like it has a piece of straw in one of it's talons. Had it just tried catching prey in a field? Great picture.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you.
Yes it had a failed attempt.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 9, 2019)

Good shot.......


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 9, 2019)

Love the expression...   he apparently doesn't think much of photographers!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 9, 2019)

Lol. Thank you.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 9, 2019)

Wow ,great image.Congrats!


----------



## Simon Chowles (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey! Great shot keep it up


----------



## goooner (Dec 10, 2019)

Great shot, I've not had the chance to shoot many owls.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 10, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> Wow ,great image.Congrats!


Thank you.



Simon Chowles said:


> Hey! Great shot keep it up


Thank you.



goooner said:


> Great shot, I've not had the chance to shoot many owls.


Thank you.
Some species of owl can be a bit of a challenge. This is the first one I've seen. It is an eruption year for them so I hope to get a better shot.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 10, 2019)

Great photograph. I think the white BG really works with this shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice! When you’re done with it send it my way


----------



## BrentC (Dec 10, 2019)

Great shot!   Was this in your area?


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you.

It may be indifferent to humans but I think that could change quickly once I try and stuff him in a box. lol

This was about 45km south of us.


----------



## Winona (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## PJM (Dec 10, 2019)

Amazing shot!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## weepete (Dec 11, 2019)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 11, 2019)

Great shot!  Never seen one of these before, quite the looker.


----------

